# Du ♪ vi ♫ du ♪ vi ♫ ¡¡Duvija ya tiene 3000!!



## swift

En el amasijo este que es la lengua, conviene armarse de un buen rodillo   para suavizarla, ¿no les parece? Porque como no se deje dominar, a la   brava uno la controla.

Pues bien... No sé si me siento intimidado o si me divierte ver el   avatar de nuestra amiga Duvija. En cualquier caso, de lo que sí estoy   seguro es de que disfruto muchísimo leer sus comentarios y por eso   quisiera decirle:

*Gracias por tu presencia en los foros*
* Por tu sentido del humor*
* Por tus acertados comentarios*
* Por tus valiosos aportes*​ 
Espero que tu avatar sea pura fantasía y que no respondas con este humor, y sobre todo, espero que nunca te pongamos a correr así detrás de ninguno de nosotros.  Para que estés bien armada contra los atropellos lingüísticos, acá te traje una colección; podés usar uno según la ocasión y el mérito del beneficiario.  

Acá te traje un regalito.  Espero que lo disfrutes. Y si se te ofrece algo más, me decís.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Qué alegría, la anciana iracunda llegó a los 3.000! Qué sería del foro sin su azote fonético y su humor negrísimo, del que a mí me gusta... 

Te traje esto, el nuevo modelo de Nokia con espectrograma incluido, para que, mientras conversas despreocupadamente, puedas detectar todas las categorías suprasegmentales de tus interlocutores.

Besos


----------



## swift

Y yo me pregunto... ¿qué beberá nuestra amiga? ¿Habrá algo que le guste comer especialmente, para agasajarla?

Tal vez con un manjar del cielo...


----------



## Vampiro

Humor negrísimo a veces, pero me gusta leerte.
Suerte para los próximos 3000.
Felicitaciones.
_


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola Duvija!

¡¡Felicidades con tus 3000!!

Me gusta mucho tu sentido de humor. A veces estoy muriéndome de reír entre todas estas cavilaciones gramaticales.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Que no se te congelen las ideas, allá por los pagos de Al Capone! Acá hace un calor de los mil demonios, envidio el frío que debes de estar pasando, che vo.
¡¡Feliz Navidad!!


----------



## miguel89

Te mando cálidos saludos desde Buenos Aires, y mis felicitaciones por esos 3000 apretados mensajes! Y que vengan muchos tresmiles más, que, a tu ritmo, no van a hacerse esperar.
Un abrazo y feliz Navidad


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Estimada _ña_ Eduvigis, es una alegría para mí felicitarla por estos numerosos mensajes, sembrados con tanta generosidad en estos pocos meses. Su figura de anciana furibunda es un aliento y un ejemplo para mí. Espero que siga siempre con esa fina y artera ironía: es un real placer leer, bueno, casi oír, todo lo que escribe.

PD: Me ofrezco como paciente para probar el espectograma de Lurrezko, siempre que lo cubra la Seguridad Social, claro está .


----------



## duvija

ni idea tenía de estos festejos! y haber mandado 3000 mensajes me anonada. Creo que me tengo que buscar algo para hacer, con brazo roto o sin él ...

Gracias, gente, gracias! eso sí, no me manden más postres porque tengo que adelgazar!!! O hacer más espectrogramas, que es casi lo mismo...


----------



## duvija

Seguro que esto es para mí?


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> Seguro que esto es para mí?


Sííííí


----------



## swift

Claro que sí es para vos.

Todos esperamos que te recuperés pronto de tu brazo roto  y que sigás participando en el foro. La verdad es que disfrutamos mucho leerte. Y yo aprendo mucho.


----------



## duvija

Merda, estoy tratando de cambiar mi avatar a una niñita inocentona, pero el sistema me dice que no puede subirlo! Y ahí ya se jorobó el chiste... (nada como explicarlo con palabras... )


----------



## swift

Parece que ya lo lograste.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Parece que ya lo lograste.


 
Juaaaaaaa, si, me dio trabajo. Por eso preguntaba a ¿qué viejita se referian?, ¿a qué palote de amasar? mi avatar es clarísimo - incapaz de tener siquiera el humor negro.


----------



## swift

Estábamos todos alucinando, dulzura.


----------



## duvija

Si acaso, la de la foto es mi hija cuando tenía unos dos años...


----------



## swift

Se ve muy bonita.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Se ve muy bonita.



Como su madre


----------



## Alma de cántaro

No hace mucho comencé mi andadura por el foro inglés-español y poco a poco voy descubriendo otros nuevos como este que nos ocupa. Aprovecho este descubrimiento para felicitar a *Duvija*, yo también. Sin duda, desde mis primeras incursiones llamó mi atención lo afilado de sus comentarios por lo que me parece muy acertado este "homenaje".

Pero leyendo este hilo he caído en la cuenta de que también *AldonzaLorenzo* tiene ya superados los 3.000 mensajes. Ya que no lo hice en su momento, mis felicitaciones también para ella, que también lo merece, y mucho...

Saludos,
Pedro


----------



## cbrena

Felicidades por tus 3.000 mensajes, y gracias por todos ellos.

Admiro tu humor fino, negro e inteligente.

Sigue amagando con tu rodillo.


----------



## clares3

Felicidades, querida Duvija, sobre todo después de tu nuevo avatar que, según sé, responde exactamente a la forma que tienes tú de amanecer por las mañanas. Nos tienes algo másx que enamorados con esos ojazos tuyos... casi tan excitantes como los tobillos del avatar de Aldonza.


----------



## capitas

Du bi Du Du bi ja
3000 tiene ya
la buena de 
Dubija.
Es un placer y un honor coincidir con vos.
Tenés el arte de la palabra certera. (Poné la entonación adecuada).
Felicidades.


----------



## Calambur

¡Buenas!, vecina (¿o ex vecina?):

Como tal vez hayas notado ya, no hay vez que la pegue con el momento de las felicitaciones, ni siquiera cuando los buenos amigos me lo recuerdan, como en este caso (sucede que el aserrín no está hecho para retener datos).

Pero en esta ocasión consideraré que he llegado adelantada:

*¡Felicitaciones por tus 3.500 kilos de conocimientos, ironía y humor negro!*, que ya se acercan.

Y celebro que luego de la broma del cambio de avatares te hayas reencontrado con tu otro-vos de vieja gruñona (no como el sinvergüenza de tu vecino vecino, que ha matado al pobre gatito).

Un abrazo,
Vivi


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> (no como el sinvergüenza de tu vecino vecino, que ha matado al pobre gatito).


Juro que no lo maté, goza de buena salud, no como yo, está vivito y coleando. Es más, te digo que en este momento está tomando leche en un plato. En cualquier momento lo saco a pasear de nuevo.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> ¡Buenas!, vecina (¿o ex vecina?):
> 
> Y celebro que luego de la broma del cambio de avatares te hayas reencontrado con tu otro-vos de vieja gruñona (no como el sinvergüenza de tu vecino vecino, que ha matado al pobre gatito).
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Vivi


 
Pero como se habrán dado cuenta, mi viejita furiosa se hizo más sociable. Ta, el rayo de Zeus se le instaló en su palote de amasar, pero ahora juega al fóbal, que es con grupos de apoyo. Y encima apareció ese corazoncito cursi arriba a la derecha, con lo que se acercó a la Reina de Corazones de Alicia...


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Y celebro que luego de la broma del cambio de avatares te hayas reencontrado con tu otro-vos de vieja gruñona (no como el sinvergüenza de tu vecino vecino, que ha matado al pobre gatito).



Lo cambió por un_ jazz cat_, mujer, no tengas este carácter...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvija said:


> Pero como se habrán dado cuenta, mi viejita furiosa se hizo más sociable... Y encima apareció ese corazoncito cursi arriba a la derecha, con lo que se acercó a la Reina de Corazones de Alicia...


 
A mí ese corazoncito, tan propio de ti, me ha llegado al alma..., qué quieres que te diga.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Lo cambió por un_ jazz cat_, mujer, no tengas este carácter...


Hoy estás encendido, con chispa, que se dice. Lo que me tiene a maltraer es no poder darme cuenta de qué actor fue que se disfrazó el amigo del Vicente Calderón. Soy una nulidad, así que cualquier ayuda será bienvenida.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Lo que me tiene a maltraer es no poder darme cuenta de qué actor fue que se disfrazó el amigo del Vicente Calderón. Soy una nulidad, así que cualquier ayuda será bienvenida.


 
Por Diossss, pero si es... ¡Gregory!


----------



## Alma de cántaro

duvija said:


> Pero como se habrán dado cuenta, mi viejita furiosa se hizo más sociable. Ta, el rayo de Zeus se le instaló en su palote de amasar, pero ahora juega al fóbal, que es con grupos de apoyo. Y encima apareció ese corazoncito cursi arriba a la derecha, con lo que se acercó a la Reina de Corazones de Alicia...



Incluso sin rodillo, ya sé lo que es recibir un palazo de tu parte. Celebro que vuelvas con tu avatar, ¡así, otra vez, no me pillas desprevenido!

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Por Diossss, pero si es... ¡Gregory!


No te quedes en la mitad, mujer, no me dejes medio asno. Ahora decime cuál es la película.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No te quedes en la mitad, mujer, no me dejes medio asno. Ahora decime cuál es la película.


 
Peli: "Matar un ruiseñor". Para más datos: él es Atticus Finch, yo soy su hija Scout, y por ahí está Namarne que también actúa, como Boo R.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Peli: "Matar un ruiseñor". Para más datos: él es Atticus Finch, yo soy su hija Scout, y por ahí está Namarne que también actúa, como Boo R.


Notable lo tuyo. Mi capacidad de reconocimiento de caras es menos que nula.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Bueno, Adolfo, ahora te toca a ti contarme quién eres y qué es eso del _jazz cat..._


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Bueno, Adolfo, ahora te toca a ti contarme quién eres y qué es eso del _jazz cat..._


Charles Mingus, estimada. Soy dos cuartos negro, un cuarto irlandés y el restante cuarto, chino. Más loco que una cabra, cuentan que una vez no le gustó cómo tocaba su pianista y le cerró la tapa del piano en las manos al pobre tipo. Pero un genio para el que le gusta el jazz. Lo de "jazz cat" fue una ocurrencia del estimado Lurrezko, yo antes tenía un gato como avatar y "jazz cat": *Cats* --- Folks who play jazz music.. Me voy a almorzar. Saludos


----------



## HalloweenJr

Hola Duvija. HalloweenJr te manda saludos desde Caracas, Venezuela. Que sigas con tu sinceridad para responder en los hilos y espero que sigas con tu divertido avatar. También espero algún día unirme a ustedes (tú junto con swift y pinairum[no sé si es con "n" o con "m" porque no me acuerdo bien de su nombre]) como uno de los usuarios más destacados en este foro.

¡Saludos!

_HalloweenJr_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Duvija, es un gusto leer tus intervenciones. Gracias por tu buen humor que nos contagias.


----------



## duvija

duvija said:


> Si acaso, la de la foto es mi hija cuando tenía unos dos años...


 
¿Cómo se hace para contestarle a todos los que participaron en esto?


----------



## duvija

/A ver si esto le llega a todos?...


----------

